# Coosa or Cuda?



## LanceColeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok Folks,

I'm about to  purchase a new yak. But I'm a shade torn on which to get and would like some advice from you guys.

It's gonna be a Jackson Coosa or Jackson Cuda 12. The question is just, "Which?"

I am a BASS fisherman (As in Large Mouth, Hybrids, Stripers, SHOAL BASS) My main waters are upper Chattahoochee River from 115 bridge to Duncan Bridge and Duncan Bridge to Mossy Creek. But I do tend to wander out a good bit on small lakes for some flat water bassin. Normally not Lake Lanier size lakes, but 10-80 acre lakes.

I have trips planned this year for Etowah, Tugalo and Ocomulgee as well.

The Coosa is a river yak and most my time will be spent on the river. But the Cuda seems to be the quicker and track better. I believe the storage areas in both are close to the same.

Is there a major stability difference between the two?

Which is easier to stand and fish in?

If I get a Coosa and wind up trying to fish on a breezy day on a flat lake will I be regretting it?

If I get a Cuda and try to go down the hooch on a low water day when the Rocks are higher and the shoals are rougher will I be regretting it?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 7, 2013)

lance, they are both great boats but i would say for your needs the coosa would be the better of the 2. the cuda is stable, but not as stable as the coosa to me. i have a Cuda 14, a Cruise and a Coosa you are welcome to try out if you are in my area.  the coosa will blow in the wind. the volume in the nose does not help in that area for sure, but it is so nimble it easily straightens out with just a paddle stroke.  i really like the changes to the 2013 coosa , the front hatch opens away from you making on the water access a little easier. i prefer the tankwell in the coosa and don't care for the long hatch in the center of the cuda since i rarely use it. the cruise is another option for you as well. huge tankwell in the back, no long hatch in the floor and it has the large hatch in the front where the cuda 12 has the small hatch in the front. it is a bit more stable than the cuda as well but that is an opinion, not a fact.  you should really paddle them all, but if i had to have only one, for me it would be the Coosa.


----------



## jhall1976 (Feb 7, 2013)

Coosa.... Nothing better in a river in my opinion...


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 8, 2013)

cool...... Thanks Guys.

Feral you basically said what I was already thinking. I paddled a coosa on the hooch last year and fell in love with it. And yea I do believe I'm gonna go ahead and gun for a 2013 model as well.


----------



## puddlehunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Coosa, the Cuda 12 is a bit tippy especially when knocking against an unexpected shoal or two


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 8, 2013)

yea. The ony reasons I was even thinking Cuda instead of Coosa was the center storage access (which I wasn't real sure would really be an advantage or something to step on--- Thanks Feral) and the wind factor on an open lake (which I'm figuring is something I will just have to deal with regardless of yak).

Will a drag chain dropped do anything to aid in the aggrivation of winds if I'm on flat water?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 8, 2013)

sure will. i anchor regularly on flat water if it is windy and i am trying to work a spot.  that center hatch would be great if i went through the surf but to me it just isn't necessary.  that is one reason i like the Cruise so well, but i still think the Coosa will serve you well. the ram mount in the floor of the 2013 holds a ready rod right where you need it and keeps it out of the way. that is nice in a shorter boat like a Coosa as well.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.yakangler.com/kayaks-and-gear/item/1757-2013-coosa-changes

here is a story i wrote describing the changes to the 2013 Coosa with a few pictures to go along with it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Feral,

My ocmulgee trip is going to involve a bow, a big revolver and hopefully a pig as well.

All the hog hunting trips down horse creek and walking oxbows thought has just got me curious to actually WHAT might be swimmin round in em. Especially when you see a sign that says "World record bass caught here."


----------



## BasserDrew (Feb 8, 2013)

Agree with the others.  I always tell people to get the kayak that is best for what you do the majority of the time (because all kayaks will "work" for what you do the rest of the time).  I've taken the Coosa offshore and it worked fine.  Not as good as the Cuda would have, but still was enjoyable and had no issues with it and I was 3 miles out.  Sounds like you made a good choice for moving water!  Congrats!  Drew Gregory


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. And don't act all innocent Drew. If it weren't for all the videos you keep putting online fishing waters that look like what I fish I'd prolly still be bumpin off rocks in my rafts sayin "yea maybe one of these days."


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 8, 2013)

lance, when we chased pigs a few weeks ago i had the one my son killed in the tankwell of the Cuda so i know you can carry one in the Coosa ! you gotta give us a report on that trip when you go!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 18, 2013)

Lance I have the Cuda 14 and Coosa both. I do most of my fishing out of the Coosa but when I hit the larger lakes and coast I use the Cuda. Two different kayaks that fit their puposes well. Either will do most of the time but shine when used in waters for their design.


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 21, 2013)

trad bow said:


> Lance I have the Cuda 14 and Coosa both. I do most of my fishing out of the Coosa but when I hit the larger lakes and coast I use the Cuda. Two different kayaks that fit their puposes well. Either will do most of the time but shine when used in waters for their design.



Hey Jeff,  think you could bowfish out of that Coosa??


Lee


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 21, 2013)

Red Arrow said:


> Hey Jeff,  think you could bowfish out of that Coosa??
> 
> 
> Lee



i am not jeff, but yes you can !


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Feral One.   I was wondering about shooting a stick bow out of one...  Figured Trad Bow might have tried it...


----------



## trad bow (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep. Works real good for bowfishing. I use my coosa  for a lot of activities on the water. Very versitale kayak.  Jeff


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like it might be just the ticket for those skinny water oxbows off the river...  Father's day ain't too far away...


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 26, 2013)

LanceColeman said:


> Feral,
> 
> My ocmulgee trip is going to involve a bow, a big revolver and hopefully a pig as well.
> 
> All the hog hunting trips down horse creek and walking oxbows thought has just got me curious to actually WHAT might be swimmin round in em. Especially when you see a sign that says "World record bass caught here."


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


>




Marty,

You and Carter will be two of the first phone calls I make when I start trying to set a date for that trip.


----------

